# Does your Lodge implement the A.L.L and L.I.F.E program?



## Blake Bowden (Jan 10, 2009)

By the way, you can vote anonymously


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes the A.L.L. must be turned in 90 days after receiving his MM Deg.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 11, 2009)

SUPPOSED TO BE is the key phrase.  We have the ALL books available as PDF files and every new MM is given the url and passwords for it.  Ya know, its a shame that for a mandatory program it hasnt been kept up to date and new MM are being forced to read/learn out of date info...  

LIFE I just got the books and am starting them.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 11, 2009)

A.L.L. must be completed in 90 days along with MM work at my place, but my other lodge doesn't use A.L.L.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 11, 2009)

It's mentioned periodically in my lodge but not pushed, nor is there much follow-up IME.


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 11, 2009)

jwardl said:


> It's mentioned periodically in my lodge but not pushed, nor is there much follow-up IME.



I would agree with this statement, I have seen it mentioned, but haven't seen it strictly enforced.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow...almost half of all Lodges do not implement the programs.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 13, 2009)

we just started at 148 and as Brother Wyndel said the info is kindy outdated and dry so we make sure the mentor helps hit the high points which mentor program we just started also and it is working phenominally.


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Jan 13, 2009)

We had not for several years, but took steps last year to get it going.  Purchased all of the material and our most recent Past Master was going to be Marshal and implement the program.  Then Hurricane IKE hit, damage to the roof caused water to come down directly over the Secretary desk in the main lodge room and the file cabinets set aside for the istruction material.  All was lost.  We are still working to get our lodge back in shape.  We borrowed against our CDs to get a new roof and are still waiting for insurance to pay so we can replace carpet and tile, paint, desk, etc...  

We are getting materials together again and will get it going soon.

We're all in good spirits, could have been worse.


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, I give the ALL program out as soon as the MM degree is finished.  I give the LIFE program before someone goes to the South, or when they show an interest, whichever comes first.


----------



## skyhawk (Jan 16, 2009)

*A.l.l.&l.i.f.e.*

I have tried to encourage the master of my lodge to get these programs going, but it hasn't happened so far.  He has gone so far as to order the programs, but they havn't been implimented yet.  They will be in place next year.  Skyhawk...


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Skyhawk, what is the hold up, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 21, 2009)

Is anyone surprised at the level of non-conformance for ALL, LIFE and Candidate Information?


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

No.  My lodge didn't do it until I got it started.  Pretty common, I would imagine.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess there are several meanings to "mandatory" and "shall be done" around the state


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm happy to say that our Lodge makes sure that the ALL program is implemented. Being new to Masonry, I was looking for every bit of understanding that I could get my mind around. Having an elder Brother talk with me was, and still is, of great benefit on my path to Light.

Without trying to come across too negative to those Lodges that may not be conforming, the rules are the rules. That which is voted on by the MWGL and made binding should be adhered to. I do not believe we can simply pick and chose what rules that we follow.


----------



## cambridgemason (Dec 8, 2009)

? what in the world is this program?


----------



## rhitland (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh no.. ! Where you not privy to this secret.. ? Those are the applications that the Illuminati look at for possible candidates.. ! :001_tongue: The A.L.L. is supposed to be done by all TX MM and is a program that walks them through the functions and laws of a lodge and GL. You know tells about gavels, looking up lodges in the book, what this com. does, things of that nature. The L.I.F.E. is along the same lines expect it is a little deeper and designed with 3 programs one for the JW, SW and WM and will help prepare them for their role as an officer. hope that helped.


----------



## cambridgemason (Dec 8, 2009)

oh that is similar to the candidates LOI we have.  Lodge of Instruction.  The LIFE is similar to our Wardens schools and our Masters path program.  Except here in Mass. ALL Masters that are going into the office of Master MUST attend one of the path classes or he can not go into the office.  Mandatory. Seems your programs may go into depth a little more?


----------



## RAY (Dec 8, 2009)

My lodge has always implimented all GL requirements. The Life and All programs have been used since day 1.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 8, 2009)

since this has been necroed, I have to ask..!  is this emblematical of the lodges voting on the profeciency to open and close?  Do it if it suits us?


----------



## jwardl (Dec 9, 2009)

I'mm the ALL chairman, though it's amazing how many brother I talk to from other lodges who've never heard of it!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 24, 2009)

It's funny how, telling by some of the things that are posted and the questions that are asked on these forums, one can tell who has & hasn't gone through the ALL or LIFE programs, or attended a Wardens' Retreat. It would be one thing if those resources weren't available. It's truly a shame that they are but Brethren won't avail themselves of them.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 28, 2009)

Where is the DDGM for the lodges in his district? He should look into this ASAP.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 6, 2010)

These are great teaching tools. I went through both when I was a young Mason. I found out recently that our lodge had allowed the programs to drift out of importance. I volunteered to take over as the counselor in charge because I strongly feel that they make better Masons and better officers. Our current SW went to a Wardens' workshop in lieu of the LIFE training. He came back charged and ready to work! 

Education is a great tool. Knowledge is power.

Tim


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 7, 2010)

I stumbled across the ALL program on my own. It's a shame it is not given more importance. New Master Masons are supposed to have it completed within 90 days of being raised.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder if the programs started becoming ignored since they had gotten so out-of-date? We were told that they are finally being revised & updated. They _should_ be reviewed _every year_!


----------

